# Why everyone needs 2 affliliates of each



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Tonight is a prime example of where having 2 of the same network affiliate comes in handy. There is a fire in Chicago right now with WLS, WBBM, and WMAQ covering the fire. However, I can tune to my distant CBS station in New York to see the program I want. After watching the fire coverage for 40 minutes I had had enough.

That is why everyone needs to be able to get 2 sets of networks of other significantly viewed stations.


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

How about this reason:

ABC-6 WPVI's "Action News" (Philadelphia) covers Ocean County, NJ news stories.
ABC-7 WABC's "Eyewitness News" (New York) does not cover Ocean County, NJ news stories.

At the present time DBS subscribers in Ocean County, NJ can ONLY get WABC. (Cable gets both.)

I think that's of much more significance to most customers than being able to watch your favorite show.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Guesst925XTU said:


> How about this reason:
> 
> ABC-6 WPVI's "Action News" (Philadelphia) covers Ocean County, NJ news stories.
> ABC-7 WABC's "Eyewitness News" (New York) does not cover Ocean County, NJ news stories.
> ...


Yes, news coverage is another good reason. Sometimes stations also pre-empt networks shows for other things or as in the past some affilites have not carried network shows. Some ABC stations refuse to show Jimmy Kimmel's late night show while others delay Nightline.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Growing up I lived in an area of southern Virginia where getting two (sometimes 3) of each network via OTA was common. We had a big rooftop antenna with a rotor, but reception on all the channels was excellent. We would receive the Roanoke, VA DMA as well as the Greensboro/High Point/Winston Salem NC DMA. We could also receive some channels from Raleigh/Durham NC and Charlotte NC. Being at a high elevation (lived near the top of the Blue Ridge Mountains) I guess made that possible.

Now I miss having a choice.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

That was one of the things about growing up in NW Indiana -- the Chicago stations didn't cover Indiana news, and we were left with trying to pull in the South Bend stations to get local news.

In those days, only the local news from South Bend was available to us on cable. These days, my folks can pull in South Bend stations on their cable.

I'm glad that I've been able to land the NY/LA distant locals, though I would love to have the superstations on top of that (alas, D* feels otherwise -- while they add lots of foreign language programs).


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

I would LOVE to be able to have west coast feeds of the broadcast networks, but unfortunately the rules say I can't have them because I have access to the Atlanta feeds.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Last night I saw a live feed of the fire on the local news. I switched to CNN and FOX News because I figured they would have live coverage. No dice. It would sure be nice if someone would carry a news channel that would show breaking local news from around the country.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

I'd just like to have the west coast Fox feed so when football coverage runs long I don't miss shows like Malcolm in the Middle.


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

Phil T said:


> Last night I saw a live feed of the fire on the local news. I switched to CNN and FOX News because I figured they would have live coverage. No dice. It would sure be nice if someone would carry a news channel that would show breaking local news from around the country.


I watched it on WGN after I saw it on my local news.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I get the big three...

ABC from Atlanta & Jacksonville*
CBS from Atlanta, Jacksonville* & Savannah*
NBC from Atlanta, Jacksonville* & Savannah*

*cable


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm grandfathered.

ABC: Only C. Spgs. because KRDO took away the rest of my feeds. KRDO SUCKS.
CBS: NY, Denver, C. Spgs., LA
NBC: NY, Denver, C. Spgs., LA
FOX: NY, Denver, C. Spgs., LA
WB: Denver=C.Spgs. & Superstations
UPN: Superstations (E* doesn't carry Colo. Spgs. affiliate)
PBS: Who cares


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Link said:


> Tonight is a prime example of where having 2 of the same network affiliate comes in handy. There is a fire in Chicago right now with WLS, WBBM, and WMAQ covering the fire. However, I can tune to my distant CBS station in New York to see the program I want. After watching the fire coverage for 40 minutes I had had enough.
> 
> That is why everyone needs to be able to get 2 sets of networks of other significantly viewed stations.


That is where HD signals come in handy. I just switched over to 7-2 to watch Monday Night Football.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I first learned the value of 2 affiliates in the 70s. Everytime Massachusetts would have a gubenatorial debate, if I was watching ABC (WCVB Boston), I could tune to Manchester NH's WMUR. 

Ever since then I've wanted "Plan B" but couldn't always have one.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Even better for choice is to live near the Canadian border. When world new happens, watching the news out of Canada can give a much broader perspective of events. I wish E* could offer some of the Canadian broadcasts. I miss Mr. Dressup


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Granted, I was not directly effected by the high-rise fire downtown Chicago, but the local Chicago news coverage was definitely OVERKILL. It's being discussed in the papers, and I agree with the detractors who're crying "too much coverage." 

I know some folks could be worried about loved ones in a serious situation, but come on now. At one point, CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox, *and* WGN (local) were all covering the fire. Saying the same thing. "See that light? That's a firefighter with a flashlight looking around on the 29th floor." Gee, thanks.

At one point, local fire officials asked someone from CBS 2 to move out of the way, and the reporter just stood there and didn't move. 

I wanted to watch Monday Night Football, but missed the entire first half...which was stupid, when the other stations were all saying the same thing (which was nothing) for about 3 1/2 hours straight. 

It would've been nice to switch over to a nat'l feed to see regular programming. 

I mean, having compassion is one thing. Overkill and presenting an endless loop of useless information is another. 

Too bad there no way for D* subs to get nat'l feeds...


----------



## Blockhead (Jan 20, 2004)

i personally hate the local news excuse for not having distant feeds some of us could give a **** what our local cbs etc is doing i just want to see the network programming. Thats the same excuse my local cbs gave for not granting a waiver. My cbs still shows polka on saturday nights thats how great local programming can be.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

That's why I love my Ku system. At least one NBC, CBS, FOX, ABC and multiple UPN's & WB's...


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

I guess in the future of Hi Def a station could say "continuing coverage of the fire on channel 2.2...for Becker keep it on 2.1!"


----------



## xxxx (May 25, 2002)

Big Bob said:


> Even better for choice is to live near the Canadian border. When world new happens, watching the news out of Canada can give a much broader perspective of events. I wish E* could offer some of the Canadian broadcasts. I miss Mr. Dressup


Even better is living near the shores of the midpoint of Lake Erie (either side of the border)

With a large antenna - 3 sets of US nets (Erie, Cleveland + Detroit) plus all the Canadian nets - cost/month $0


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

Big Bob said:


> Even better for choice is to live near the Canadian border. When world new happens, watching the news out of Canada can give a much broader perspective of events. I wish E* could offer some of the Canadian broadcasts. I miss Mr. Dressup


 You can do what some of us do and get Canadian DBS here in the "southern provences". You do need to give a frozen north address, but payment can be amde automatically via U.S. credit card. (Plus you get E&W HD nets.)

...mike


----------



## NewGuy (Dec 8, 2004)

Link said:


> Tonight is a prime example of where having 2 of the same network affiliate comes in handy. There is a fire in Chicago right now with WLS, WBBM, and WMAQ covering the fire. However, I can tune to my distant CBS station in New York to see the program I want. After watching the fire coverage for 40 minutes I had had enough.
> 
> That is why everyone needs to be able to get 2 sets of networks of other significantly viewed stations.


I guess you need to get HDTV. Monday Night Football was on 7.2, CBS HD and NBC HD were available on D*.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh, a digital OTA tuner would have sufficed...


----------



## Cable Dude (Dec 23, 2004)

Here in the Northern Provinces, we get both East and West Network affiliates of all the Nets except UPN & WB, but we also get UPN through Superstation WSBK, and WB from WPIX, and WNYO Buffalo. Actually my Cable Service offers Buffalo NY, Detroit, and Seattle locals, plus 5 Superstations too and 22 Canadian Timeshift channels from all the major Canadian Cities coast to coast. The Laws up here are different.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mhking said:


> That was one of the things about growing up in NW Indiana -- the Chicago stations didn't cover Indiana news, and we were left with trying to pull in the South Bend stations to get local news.
> 
> In those days, only the local news from South Bend was available to us on cable. These days, my folks can pull in South Bend stations on their cable.
> 
> I'm glad that I've been able to land the NY/LA distant locals, though I would love to have the superstations on top of that (alas, D* feels otherwise -- while they add lots of foreign language programs).


CBC Newsworld has been off for months.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

CBC Newsworld is on Ch. 362, and is still there.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

BearsFan said:


> Too bad there no way for D* subs to get nat'l feeds...


I'm a D* sub w/Chicago locals & DO get NY/LA/Denver distants - you just have to ALSO get an E* sub as well...   

I agree totally with everyone about this - the idiots that run "my" local affiliates delight in literally preempting network shows any chance they get.
-BOTH my CBS & UPN, which are both run by Nexstar & who both reach most (but not all) of my local DMA, are routinely preempted for U of I basketball, which pretty much means we miss a lot of prime time network shows on both nets. As I just noted, it makes it even more infuriating that we get the shows preempted on TWO networks, for the SAME DAMM SHOW ON BOTH! Is THAT insane or what?
And as if that wasn't enough, they now have taken to running some so-called "inspirational" movies that start at 6:30 & run for 90 min, which means we miss the first hour of CBS/UPN PT programming.
-Our ABC & NBC affiliates routinely preempt for things like Billy Graham, Save the Children, even so much as an hour-long INFOMERCIALS!

If worse ever came to worse & I lost my E* distants, it would not be the end of the world - at least I will never loose my Chicago locals, thanks to moving.   There is NO way in hell I'd EVER pay $3 extra to get MY crappy local channels. :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Blockhead said:


> ...My cbs still shows polka on saturday nights thats how great local programming can be.


Polka? Did you say Polka??? !rolling  :grin:

_Really!?_ :lol:

Is it _still_ in black & white?? :eek2:


----------

